# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Pictures of your animals

## Perianne

I love pictures!

Here are my two doggies.  They are sweet babies.

Attachment 1179

----------

Leterin (09-07-2013),SiouxzyQ (01-19-2014),Trinnity (09-02-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

This is my little Jake the day I brought him home....isn't he precious?
Jake knows he's cute! 11-10-08.jpg

And here's one that's more recent, when he was about 4 (he's 5 now).  I didn't teach him to do this, he just automatically sits up like this when I tell him he's a GOOD dog.
1 2 10 147.jpg

----------

fyrenza (01-19-2014),Perianne (09-02-2013),SiouxzyQ (01-19-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

My baby girl, a little worse for wear after a dip:



Chief of pest control:




Goose and duck from a couple years ago.   Boss Duck just peacefully passed a few months ago of old age.  He survived both a dog mauling and an owl attack.  Good duck!

----------

fyrenza (01-19-2014),OceanloverOH (09-03-2013),Perianne (09-02-2013),SiouxzyQ (01-19-2014),Trinnity (01-19-2014)

----------


## President Peanut

I have pictures at home. I will post them tomorrow, as I have to get some pics of the ducks and goat.

----------


## Trinnity

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww, these critters are all so darlin'. Precious sweet things!

You've all seen Jack. I don't have but a very few pics on this new PC. I only bought it a couple/three months ago.
Jack.jpg
I'll try to get some more on later.

----------

fyrenza (01-19-2014),OceanloverOH (09-03-2013),Perianne (09-02-2013),SiouxzyQ (01-19-2014)

----------


## Perianne

@Trinnity

That was your avatar AND your doggie?

How sweet!

----------

Trinnity (01-19-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Oh, he's a good boy. Fierce protector of the home and educated too. He's been to obedience school and can do stuff. He's triple registered, takes commands, and will bring you his leash when you're  gonna take him outside for a pp and a poopie.

For treats (bet he heard me thinking that word just now) he gets  :Point: animal crackers and Cheez-its.

----------

fyrenza (01-19-2014),OceanloverOH (09-03-2013),Perianne (09-02-2013)

----------


## Perianne

I buy mine (on Friday nights only) plain McDonald's cheeseburgers.  One apiece..... because they have been good doggies.  Isn't it crazy how much we love our doggies (or cats, or ducks, or goosies, or whatever)?

----------

fyrenza (01-19-2014),Max Rockatansky (09-03-2013),Trinnity (01-19-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> I buy mine (on Friday nights only) plain McDonald's cheeseburgers.  One apiece..... because they have been good doggies.  *Isn't it crazy how much we love our doggies* (or cats, or ducks, or goosies, or whatever)?


Not at all. They _ARE_ family.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

fyrenza (01-19-2014),Max Rockatansky (09-03-2013),OceanloverOH (09-03-2013),Perianne (09-03-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I'm not on my computer but when I get back home I'll put up a picture of Reb.  He's the best darn coon dog a man could as for.  I actually miss him.   :Frown:

----------

fyrenza (01-19-2014),OceanloverOH (09-03-2013),Perianne (09-03-2013)

----------


## Perianne

More pictures now!  Whoever does not post pictures is going to get spanked.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> More pictures now!  Whoever does not post pictures is going to get spanked.


Uh-oh, now you've done it, @Perianne.  @garyo is going to hear you say "spanked" and show up with his pants around his ankles.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

fyrenza (01-19-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> Uh-oh, now you've done it, @Perianne.  @garyo is going to hear you say "spanked" and show up with his pants around his ankles.


lol

----------


## Perianne

My piggies.     Hahahahahahahaha!

Attachment 1191

----------

fyrenza (01-19-2014),Max Rockatansky (09-04-2013)

----------


## usfan

This isn't my dog, but more of a 'grand-dog'   :Smile:   A finer waterfowl dog i've never known.



Now for a cat & bird pic..


The other cat is camera shy, but the alpha dog in the house is not..

----------

fyrenza (01-19-2014),Matalese (01-20-2014),Max Rockatansky (09-04-2013),Perianne (09-04-2013),SiouxzyQ (01-19-2014),Trinnity (09-04-2013)

----------


## countryboy

> More pictures now!  Whoever does not post pictures is going to get spanked.


I will NOT post any pics in this thread.

----------

fyrenza (01-19-2014),Perianne (09-04-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> My piggies.     Hahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Attachment 1191


Nice little piggies!

----------


## countryboy

My  two dogs died a couple of years ago. I don't currently have any aminals. Kin I post pics of wild animals?

----------


## Perianne

> My two dogs died a couple of years ago. I don't currently have any aminals. Kin I post pics of wild animals?


Sure!

----------


## countryboy

This is one of my favorites, although the image quality is not that great.

----------

Matalese (01-20-2014)

----------


## countryboy

Here's a cute little guy (or girl, I didn't check).

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> This is one of my favorites, although the image quality is not that great.


I bet they'd be great next to the mashed potatoes!

----------


## countryboy

> I bet they'd be great next to the mashed potatoes!


So I hear. Depends who you ask. Someone on here said wild turkey isn't all that great, some guys in my area say it's to die for.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> So I hear. Depends who you ask. Someone on here said wild turkey isn't all that great, some guys in my area say it's to die for.


I think it's a combination of age of the beast and preparation.  I've never had wild turkey myself...well, at least that didn't come in glass.

----------


## OceanloverOH

The taste of a wild animal is in direct proportion to the preparation.  There are certain ways of removing the "wild" and "gamy" taste from game.  If you don't do it right ......paugh!

http://www.texashuntworks.com/index..../Bleeding.html

----------


## President Peanut

Wild turkey is the best! I hate store bought turkey, but suck as a turkey hunter (tried and failed). Oh well. @Perianne, I just started a thread in the rant over my horses. There you can see the most recent photos of them. I will get you some of the goat and quackers soon. Dealing with a whole slew of legal issues with Grandpa right now and likely bringing criminal charges of embezzlement against my Uncle.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> The taste of a wild animal is in direct proportion to the preparation.  There are certain ways of removing the "wild" and "gamy" taste from game.  If you don't do it right ......paugh!
> 
> http://www.texashuntworks.com/index..../Bleeding.html


you're right about that OL.  I look forward to reading your link.

----------


## texmaster

My sister's dog Lu.

Ok its lulu but when she visits us its just Lu



Our bird Pumpkin

----------

Perianne (09-05-2013),SiouxzyQ (01-19-2014),Trinnity (09-05-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Filed under YGTBSM; a new commercial on television for those who think a real parakeet too messy:

----------

Perianne (09-05-2013)

----------


## Perianne

Perfect Polly for you guys:

Attachment 1219

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-05-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Hey!  She looks like Miley Cyrus!

----------

Perianne (09-05-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Isn't this gal cute? That's Missy. All dogs are really like this...


Missy has hoarding issues, so she's being "conditioned" for self-control.

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-07-2013),webrockk (09-07-2013)

----------


## Perianne

I love wieners!

http://www.cracked.com/article_20831...perpowers.html

----------


## Trinnity

> I love wieners!


Oh peri  :Shakeshead: 

click here

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

We buy Slim Jims at the dollar store for Dawson, along with Twizzlers and peanut butter stuffed bones.

Dawson and me.jpg

MoFo

----------

Perianne (01-19-2014),SiouxzyQ (01-19-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

OMG, I said more on  :Moron: 
I must be mentally unstable.
Watch it, I'm a mod.

green mod.jpg

----------


## Rudy2D

> We buy Slim Jims at the dollar store for Dawson, along with Twizzlers and peanut butter stuffed bones.
> 
> Dawson and me.jpg
> 
> MoFo


That shit ain't good for dogs.  Go natural--go to the Supermarket meat area--buy a raw rib-rack --my Pit and AmBull think they're wolves.  They tear that shit up.

----------


## Trinnity

Hey, I think I'll save a deer rib for my dog next hunting season. Thanks, Rudy.

----------


## catfish

This is my 5 legged pony Silver Star

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I'm sure your wife loves him as much as you do.

----------


## Perianne

Other than the horse pecker, this was one of the best threads ever!  More pet pictures!

----------


## Rudy2D



----------

Perianne (01-19-2014),SiouxzyQ (01-19-2014)

----------


## catfish

> Other than the horse pecker, this was one of the best threads ever!  More pet pictures!


That's a thoroughbred your dissing sister…….the pony has made me a lot of money!

----------


## SiouxzyQ

Clyde Nov.jpg
One of my baby monsters

----------

Perianne (01-19-2014),Trinnity (01-19-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> That's a thoroughbred your dissing sister…….the pony has made me a lot of money!


But now all the horsies run to your house for the Funky Cold Medina?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I hate all non-human life-forms..... :Toothy9:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

My GF's son and DIL are busy with a new baby and left us their dogs for a few weeks.  I have a huge fenced backyard purposely constructed for dogs and the house flooring is pet-frieindly, so it isn't a problem for them to stay with my dog, cat and goose.

Wall-E and Oscar.jpg

----------

Perianne (01-19-2014),SiouxzyQ (01-19-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

I just love this. LOOK at that expression. Awwwwwwwww :Smilie Thud:

----------

Max Rockatansky (01-20-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I just love this. LOOK at that expression. Awwwwwwwww


She'll be ten this 4th of July.  She doesn't like the water, but tolerates my interest in putting her in it.  Here she is last summer in a small above ground pool:

Amiesurf1s.jpgAmiesurf2c.jpg

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> That shit ain't good for dogs.  Go natural--go to the Supermarket meat area--buy a raw rib-rack --my Pit and AmBull think they're wolves.  They tear that shit up.


They are just snacks.  His meals are Purenia 1 and a half a can of Alpo Prime slices.  By the way, Dawson is not a Pit, he is a Lab/Boxer mix.

MoFo

----------


## Perianne

> They are just snacks.  His meals are Purenia 1 and a half a can of Alpo Prime slices.  By the way, Dawson is not a Pit, he is a Lab/Boxer mix.
> 
> MoFo


My dogs get stuff that's not good for them, but who cares?  I give my doggies McDonald's cheeseburgers once a week.  They are good doggies and if they love the burgers, who gives a crap?  It's not like they show dogs.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> My dogs get stuff that's not good for them, but who cares?  I give my doggies McDonald's cheeseburgers once a week.  They are good doggies and if they love the burgers, who gives a crap?  It's not like they show dogs.


Jake always gets a bite or two of whatever we had for dinner, excluding things like spaghetti or other spicy stuff....as long as he eats his own dinner first, for the nutrition.  People food is his "dessert".  He is particularly fond of green beans (with any salt/butter rinsed off, green beans are excellent for dogs), mashed potatoes, french fries, roast turkey with the skin removed, and my crockpot roast with just a touch of gravy.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> My dogs get stuff that's not good for them, but who cares?  I give my doggies McDonald's cheeseburgers once a week.  They are good doggies and if they love the burgers, who gives a crap?  It's not like they show dogs.


I agree with you, my dog is a really good dog so I don't mind giving him some snacks.  What he went nut over here lately was my son's Navy Bean Soup.  I didn't think he would eat it but he gobbled it right down.

MoFo.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Jake always gets a bite or two of whatever we had for dinner, excluding things like spaghetti or other spicy stuff....as long as he eats his own dinner first, for the nutrition.  People food is his "dessert".  He is particularly fond of green beans (with any salt/butter rinsed off, green beans are excellent for dogs), mashed potatoes, french fries, roast turkey with the skin removed, and my crockpot roast with just a touch of gravy.


That's the way to be.  I don't mind tossing Dawson a slice of pizza as long as he eats his own food first.  Once in awhile if he has been extremely good I'll give him an orange Dreamcycle, he really like those.

MoFo

----------


## Perianne

> Once in awhile if he has been extremely good I'll give him an orange Dreamcycle, he really like those.
> 
> MoFo


Even if they are not "good", we love them and enjoy seeing them enjoy things they like.  I love my doggies even if they poop in the floor.  I clean it up.

----------


## Matalese

> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww, these critters are all so darlin'. Precious sweet things!
> 
> You've all seen Jack. I don't have but a very few pics on this new PC. I only bought it a couple/three months ago.
> Attachment 1182
> I'll try to get some more on later.


I love me some jetjet J R T

----------

Trinnity (01-20-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

My dog was asked to go on the shuttle missions, but  I couldn't handle the worry that the darn thing might blow up or crash. So his friend went instead.

----------


## Cat

My dog, Azia. She is a mix of Boxer and German Shepherd. She's big! She weighs 82 pounds! She is only 10 pounds lighter than me!

Attachment 1946

----------

Mordent (01-20-2014),Trinnity (01-20-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> She weighs 82 pounds! She is only 10 pounds lighter than me!


I'm jealous!  I used to be small.  Now I am a hog.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Even if they are not "good", we love them and enjoy seeing them enjoy things they like.  I love my doggies even if they poop in the floor.  I clean it up.


Mine doesn't do that, he sits by the door if he needs to go out.  But I spoil him as much as I do my grand kids.  I just can't see them without a smile on their faces.  It's the same way with my dog.

MoFo

----------


## Cat

Azia farts a lot. She snores, also. Sometimes she wakes herself up when she farts. She sniffs at her butt and then she tries to run away from it! 

Your friend,
Cat

----------

Trinnity (01-20-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> My baby girl, a little worse for wear after a dip:
> 
> 
> 
> Chief of pest control:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goose and duck from a couple years ago. Boss Duck just peacefully passed a few months ago of old age. He survived both a dog mauling and an owl attack. Good duck!



I have a female _Chief of Pest Control_ that looks just like yours!  What a coinkydence.  I also have a beautiful solid-silvery-gray male cat with gold eyes (almost a year old now) and a female malti-poo puppy that is about 6 mos. old now (see avatar pic).

----------

Cat (01-20-2014),Max Rockatansky (01-23-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Mine doesn't do that, he sits by the door if he needs to go out.  But I spoil him as much as I do my grand kids.  I just can't see them without a smile on their faces.  It's the same way with my dog.
> 
> MoFo


Jake is a very fastidious little Shih Tzu.  He's NEVER peed on the floor since 2 days after I adopted him, he understood so quickly and took to outside-potty training so well.  And he's only pooped on the floor ONCE since he was potty trained....and that's because he had a really severe case of diarrhea.  It was my fault, I didn't move fast enough to get the back door open.

----------

Cat (01-20-2014)

----------


## Mordent

oracat.jpgCIMG0571.jpgCIMG1970s.jpg

----------

Cat (01-20-2014),Trinnity (01-20-2014)

----------


## Mordent

skunk2.jpgskunk1.jpg

----------

Cat (01-20-2014)

----------


## Mordent

possum.jpg

----------

Cat (01-20-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> skunk2.jpgskunk1.jpg


That's my 20 on the floor. Give it back  :Angry20:

----------

Cat (01-20-2014),Mordent (01-20-2014)

----------


## Cat

> I'm jealous!  I used to be small.  Now I am a hog.


You are NO hog! You're a very nice person and you're very kind to me!

Your friend,
Cat

----------


## Cat

> skunk2.jpgskunk1.jpg


What a stinker!

Your friend,
Cat

----------

Trinnity (01-20-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> You are NO hog! You're a very nice person and you're very kind to me!
> 
> Your friend,
> Cat


You are sweet, @Cat.  I like you.

I was down to 127.6 lbs last time I weighed.  I have lost over seven pounds in a little under a month!

----------

Cat (01-20-2014)

----------


## Cat

> Attachment 1956


Oh how very cute!

Your friend,
Cat

----------


## Cat

> You are sweet, @Cat.  I like you.
> 
> I was down to 127.6 lbs last time I weighed.  I have lost over eight pounds in a little under a month!


I like you also! And if you're happy with losing weight, I am happy for you! 

127 pounds is very small also, you do know this, yes?

However, if I were to put kindness to weight, in your case, you would have your own zip code. Ha!

Your friend,
Cat

----------

Perianne (01-20-2014)

----------


## Mordent

> What a stinker!
> 
> Your friend,
> Cat


He wasn't smelly at all, just a curious little photogenic dude.

----------

Cat (01-20-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

We can NOT talk about weight.  My medical condition has caused me to gain 70 lbs over the last year.  And I'm only 5'3".

----------

Cat (01-20-2014)

----------


## Cat

> We can NOT talk about weight.  My medical condition has caused me to gain 70 lbs over the last year.  And I'm only 5'3".


Oh I am very sorry. That's just not fair. I'll be thinking of you, OceanloverOH.

Your friend,
Cat

----------


## Cat

> He wasn't smelly at all, just a curious little photogenic dude.


I was joking! It was a bad attempt at a pun, yes? Was he a pet or did he just wander into your house?

Your friend,
Cat

----------


## Mordent

> I was joking! It was a bad attempt at a pun, yes? Was he a pet or did he just wander into your house?
> 
> Your friend,
> Cat


He just wandered in. I figured his mom was worried, so I put him back outside after taking a few pictures...   =)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Oh I am very sorry. That's just not fair. I'll be thinking of you, OceanloverOH.
> 
> Your friend,
> Cat


Thanks, @Cat.  I appreciate the thoughts.........

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Jake is a very fastidious little Shih Tzu.  He's NEVER peed on the floor since 2 days after I adopted him, he understood so quickly and took to outside-potty training so well.  And he's only pooped on the floor ONCE since he was potty trained....and that's because he had a really severe case of diarrhea.  It was my fault, I didn't move fast enough to get the back door open.


I got my dog from the county shelter back in August, he was a year old.  He went in the house the same day i got him, I witched him out about it and he hasn't gone in the house again.  I think he was just making the house his, is why he went in the house.

MoFo

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Attachment 1955Attachment 1954


We had a pair of them living in our shed last year. My wife told me to go get my shotgun and dispatch them.  So I got my Mossburg 500, went out on the porch and loaded it with my wife was screaming shot them, shot them. Well needless to say they scampered off down the driveway.  She started to give me what for for not shooting the skunks, when I reminded her that the animals were right along side of my truck.

MoFo

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Attachment 1956


We have possums also.  They like to come up on the porch and eat what the feral cats leave behind in the evenings.

MoFo

----------


## Calypso Jones

I saw this just a bit ago.   And while it is cute, I would never leave a dog of this breed nor size close to my baby.

----------


## Matalese

Attachment 2201

----------

Perianne (01-30-2014)

----------


## Perianne

I loooooooove your doggie!  He looks so sweet.

----------


## Katzndogz

> I saw this just a bit ago.   And while it is cute, I would never leave a dog of this breed nor size close to my baby.


It worked!

----------


## Katzndogz

Arwen in her new dress.

20130701_192318.jpg

----------

fyrenza (01-30-2014),Perianne (01-30-2014)

----------


## Perianne

This is/was the best thread ever!  I love pictures and especially pictures of pets.

----------


## Trinnity

Awwww such cute doggies - all of them.

----------


## Matalese

Attachment 2203 This  is stumpy and his best bud Diddle

----------

fyrenza (01-30-2014),Trinnity (01-30-2014)

----------


## Matalese

> We have possums also.  They like to come up on the porch and eat what the feral cats leave behind in the evenings.
> 
> MoFo




I used to leave food out for feral cats too, and the raccoons ate the left overs, animal control stopped by and elaborated on raccoons and rabies and told me when they ate from the bowl their saliva with the rabies virus was left behind in the bowl. I stopped that habit immediately.

----------


## Katzndogz

> Attachment 2203 This  is stumpy and his best bud Diddle


Do they play pranks on one another?    Arwen's best bud, Bubba played terrible pranks on her.   Arwen would take a toy or treat and guard it.  She'd growl and snap if Bubba came near it.  True to being a cat, Bubba would get on the counter or the back of the sofa and just stare at the protected item.   Sooner or later, Arwen would fall asleep, then Bubba would approach on silent cat feet and take the toy or treat and hide it.  Usually under the rug.  Then go right back to the spot he occupied and snooze until Arwen woke up and saw her treasure gone!   Bubba looks like he hasn't moved.   Hilarity ensues.

----------

fyrenza (01-30-2014),Matalese (01-30-2014),Perianne (01-30-2014),Trinnity (01-30-2014)

----------


## Matalese

Mine don't do that but they do bathe each other!

----------


## Katzndogz

Arwen took it very VERY hard when Bubba passed.   He was already a big cat when she was born.  He loved her from the very first.   They would fight like, well, like cats and dogs.   There would be yelps, hisses, spits, and growls, there would be teeth and claws flashing.   But they never really hurt one another.  There was never a drop of blood for all the battles they fought.  Then they would cuddle up in bed together in a fur pile and take a nap.  Here they are after a particularly pitched battle.
2011-12-30 11.15.02.jpg

----------

Trinnity (01-31-2014)

----------


## Matalese

Is Arwen a little poodle?

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Meet Peymon, my wife's Himalayan Persian with a Persian name. He likes to lay on Persian rugs and drink water out of the faucet. He will be 5 years old in May.

----------

Matalese (01-31-2014),Perianne (01-30-2014),Trinnity (01-31-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

I think all of them came from the Siamese, but the Persians, Siamese, Ragdolls, ANY of the cats with those markings?

If their eyes shine red?  DUCK AND ROLL!!!

If green?  Bathe in the adoration, and enjoy the warm purr!

----------


## fyrenza

My ragdoll will only drink water that she has seen moving.

She used to spy on me, taking a shower,
and then she'd drink any of the water that was left around the drain.

I thought it was because of the truck ~
she's been through 46 states, and Canada ~
and how her water was always rippled,

but it may be a characteristic of these breeds.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Trinnity

(grumpy cat) 

Any relation???

----------

fyrenza (01-31-2014)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> (grumpy cat) 
> 
> Any relation???


My sister has made the same comparison. HE can be grumpy but, usually isn't.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I think all of them came from the Siamese, but the Persians, Siamese, Ragdolls, ANY of the cats with those markings?
> 
> If their eyes shine red?  DUCK AND ROLL!!!
> 
> If green?  Bathe in the adoration, and enjoy the warm purr!


I read that the Himalayan Persian breed was first separated off back in the 1920's/1930's when a fellow that was mixing White Persians and Siamese cats was able to get them to consistently reproduce. The result was the long hair with the Siamese marking and facial flatness that is is in between a Siamese and the Persian breeds.

Did the video work?

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> 


That's some neat marking.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> I used to leave food out for feral cats too, and the raccoons ate the left overs, animal control stopped by and elaborated on raccoons and rabies and told me when they ate from the bowl their saliva with the rabies virus was left behind in the bowl. I stopped that habit immediately.


Haven't seen any Raccoons around.  We feed the cats because they keep the mice down, especially in the winter.  I see a Raccoon hanging around, it is dead.

MoFo

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Haven't seen any Raccoons around. We feed the cats because they keep the mice down, especially in the winter. I see a Raccoon hanging around, it is dead.
> 
> MoFo



My wife will put old left over rice out for the birds to eat. However, it also attracts neighborhood cats that are really happy with her for baiting their snacks.

----------


## Katzndogz

> Is Arwen a little poodle?


Yes.  I got her from a customer whose dog had puppies.

----------


## Katzndogz

My precious Persian.  My little man.  We were together for 20 years.   He was the most special of cats.  Always loving, he never harmed a living thing.  He would not even pounce on a bug.  He would watch them intently.  No amount of joy derived from hunting was worth the life of another.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-31-2014),Perianne (01-31-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

My Courtney had a pure soul.   He loved everyone.   He was at the vets getting shots and a bath when some rottweiler puppies were there getting their tails docked.   They do not get pain killers or anesthesia.  When he heard the puppies cry, he jumped into their basket and started purring to comfort them.  The staff let him.  I never saw another fur person like Courtney.   Every day when I got home from work, he would get on the back of the sofa and make happy paws on me massaging my neck and shoulders.  

We were so close, that a boyfriend once said I loved my cat more than I loved him.  I said 'Courtney was with me before you.  Courtney will be with me long after you are gone.  We have a life comittment.  You understand that or you can go right now."   He elected to go right now.   It was no great loss.  

What's odd is that my animals always have some kind of chronic condition requiring special care.   Courtney had chronic urinary tract disease and had to be on a special diet.   Arwen is blind and had a bad heart.   I get the misfits and make sure they live long happy lives.

----------

Matalese (01-31-2014)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> My Courtney had a pure soul. He loved everyone. He was at the vets getting shots and a bath when some rottweiler puppies were there getting their tails docked. They do not get pain killers or anesthesia. When he heard the puppies cry, he jumped into their basket and started purring to comfort them. The staff let him. I never saw another fur person like Courtney. Every day when I got home from work, he would get on the back of the sofa and make happy paws on me massaging my neck and shoulders. 
> 
> We were so close, that a boyfriend once said I loved my cat more than I loved him. I said 'Courtney was with me before you. Courtney will be with me long after you are gone. We have a life comittment. You understand that or you can go right now." He elected to go right now. It was no great loss.
> 
> What's odd is that my animals always have some kind of chronic condition requiring special care. Courtney had chronic urinary tract disease and had to be on a special diet. Arwen is blind and had a bad heart. I get the misfits and make sure they live long happy lives.


Peymon is an odd cat. He's not a lap cat but will sit next to you expecting attention and loves to come up to us as we sit in the recliner or on the couch and get rubbed by our feet. He will only eat a certain type of dry catfood and only drinks water. He will not drink milk either. He runs and hides when people he doesn't know come into the house but is fine with people that he does know.

----------


## Perianne

All I can say about my dogs is that they are sweet doggies and they fart... all the friggin' time.  My dachshund about made me sick last night with his continuous farting.  For someone who absolutely hates farts, I get it at work AND at home.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> All I can say about my dogs is that they are sweet doggies and they fart... all the friggin' time. My dachshund about made me sick last night with his continuous farting. For someone who absolutely hates farts, I get it at work AND at home.


How can someone with 74328 karma points be subjected to such things?

----------

Perianne (01-31-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> My wife will put old left over rice out for the birds to eat. However, it also attracts neighborhood cats that are really happy with her for baiting their snacks.


I hope that rice has been cooked and not raw.  Raw rice can kill a bird.

MoFo

----------


## Perianne

bump

----------


## GreenEyedLady

199610_155010331227561_5869260_n.jpg

This is Chili pepper when she was little.

----------

Mordent (02-13-2014),Perianne (02-13-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> 199610_155010331227561_5869260_n.jpg
> 
> This is Chili pepper when she was little.


Thanks, @momsapplepie.  This is/was the best thread in the history of ever.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

girls (2).png
Chili Pepper and Mama, Minnie mouse

----------

Mordent (02-13-2014),Perianne (02-13-2014)

----------


## Swedgin

Here's my little guy:

47281_306601259450880_926427606_n.jpg

Attachment 2444
Huis "big brother:"  (Not pretty, or photogenic, but this cat has one HELL of a Purrengine....)
Attachment 2447



IMG_0669.jpg

----------

GreenEyedLady (02-14-2014)

----------


## Swedgin

And, of course, there is "Khaleesi" who is the "High Mistress of the Household"

Attachment 2448

Copy (2) of IMG_0459.jpg

----------

countryboy (02-14-2014),GreenEyedLady (02-14-2014)

----------


## Swedgin

My first true pet was a Solid Black Persian named "Puff."

I loved that cat, and cried like hell when we had to give him away.....

----------


## Swedgin

LOL!  Great name for her, too!

----------


## michaelr

Ill have to wait to get a new photo of my animal, she's at work now.

----------

